
Web scrape master: Simplest web scrapper - motyar
http://motyar.info/webscrapemaster/
======
paulhauggis
I scan 1000s of urls/day, so this probably won't work for me.

If anyone is using PHP, I recommend QueryPath for a scraping library. It has a
very small footprint and is very fast.

